# House to rent kenmare or dingle ? Cost per week



## laois1 (20 Jun 2013)

Hi all. Am considering renting a house in Kerry over the summer. Would like it to be beside a hotel with swimming pool. Need 3 bedrooms, 3- 4 adults and 2 kids. So far it seems more expensive than I had anticipated. 1250 for a week in a lodge in parknasilla, self catering. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or recommendations please. Would be nice to be near a beach also.


----------



## coleen (20 Jun 2013)

There would be more choice in Kenmare and more supply than Dingle so should be better priced. They are on the Supervalu getaway breaks in Kenmare for one week for €499. There are ones close to the Kenmare bay hotel which has a pool but I am not sure if you can pay to use it as a non resident.
Also check Banna beach holiday home close to nice beaches near Tralee. The castle Ross hotel has self catering houses on its hotel ground with good facilities for kids and it is in Killarney which is always good for activities


----------



## Sandals (20 Jun 2013)

Check groupon and the likes for deals.


----------



## Bronte (21 Jun 2013)

Be careful with the weeks you pick.  Also if there is a local festival on it can make the prices jump.  EG Puck fair, Galway races.  

In general the most expensive weeks are last 2 weeks of July and first two weeks of August.  I never travel on those dates.


----------



## coleen (25 Jun 2013)

I just saw a deal on dealrush.ie for holiday cottages in Kenmare for the summer weeks. There are a number of blacked out weeks in July but still a few weeks available


----------



## Sandals (25 Jun 2013)

seen that deal too but reviews on tripadvisor of regular contributions arent great, suspicious three fab reviews with only one review.


----------

